# [Solved] USB access

## mark2

Well, I thought I was going to have to ask how to mount a usb device because neither my IOMEGA_HDD nor any flash drive would show up in Dolphin. Now they show up but I get this:

 *Quote:*   

> An error occurred while accessing 'IOMEGA_HDD', the system responded: An unspecified error has occurred: Not Authorized.

 

I tried "gpasswd -a mark usb", but that did not give me access.

Thoughts?

~Mark

Edit: I tried a mount command, but it says it can't be found in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab. Is this going to require a kernel recompile?

----------

## VoidMage

First, is this a polkit 106 question ?

If not, (Dolphin is xfce, right ?), does 'udisks --mount' works on the drive ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mark2,

As root, try to mount a partition on the device manually.

dmesg will show the partitions available after you connect the device, then

```
mount -t vfat /dev/<partition> /mnt/someplace
```

-t vfat works for FAT[12,16,32] use -t ntfs, or -t ntfs-3g  if the filesystem is Windows ntfs and so on.

I'm not expecting it to work - the error messages will be informative.

----------

## mark2

@VoidMage: sorry, I am so new to this that I don't even know what polkit106 is. I'm running a KDE desktop, and udisks --mount did nothing.

NeddySeagoon: dmesg spewed out more text than I can copy, but the two devices (IOMEGA_HDD and Kingston) show up here:

```
usb 4-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04e8, idProduct=0100

usb 4-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 4-2: Product: DATA TRAVELER

usb 4-2: Manufacturer: KINGSTON     

usb 4-2: SerialNumber: 0195359860112

scsi7 : usb-storage 4-2:1.0

raid6: int64x4   1534 MB/s

usb 8-2: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd

raid6: int64x8   1157 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    2752 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    3517 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    3852 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (3852 MB/s)

async_tx: api initialized (async)

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

   generic_sse:  6108.800 MB/sec

xor: using function: generic_sse (6108.800 MB/sec)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     KINGSTON DATA TRAVELER    1.11 PQ: 0 ANSI: 1 CCS
```

and the other:

```
usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=059b, idProduct=0177

usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-1: Product: Desktop Hard Drive

usb 1-1: Manufacturer: IOMEGA

usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 770000000006C419

scsi6 : usb-storage 1-1:1.0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

usb 1-6: new high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci_hcd

usb 1-6: New USB device found, idVendor=0424, idProduct=2514

usb 1-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

hub 1-6:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-6:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 3-2: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd

scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HDS72251 6VLAT20          V34O PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

```

I don't know how much help this will be. I am a real rookie here and didn't even get a gui until yesterday. But I don't mind doing the work. I just don't understand what to put in that mount command.

Thanks,

~Mark

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mark2,

You are looking for a block like this at the point in dmesg when you connect your USB drive

```
[22106.676110] usb 2-6: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

[22106.814908] usb-storage 2-6:1.0: Quirks match for vid 13fe pid 3600: 4000

[22106.814969] scsi9 : usb-storage 2-6:1.0

[22107.857687] scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access              USB DISK 2.0     PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[22107.858110] sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg10 type 0

[22109.154499] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdi] 7827456 512-byte logical blocks: (4.00 GB/3.73 GiB)

[22109.155114] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdi] Write Protect is off

[22109.155125] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdi] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

[22109.155740] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdi] No Caching mode page present

[22109.155749] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdi] Assuming drive cache: write through

[22109.160226] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdi] No Caching mode page present

[22109.160236] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdi] Assuming drive cache: write through

[22109.188039]  sdi: sdi1

[22109.191462] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdi] No Caching mode page present

[22109.191471] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdi] Assuming drive cache: write through

[22109.191479] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdi] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

The important line is

```
 [22109.188039]  sdi: sdi1
```

which tells of /dev/sdi1 as the only partition on the drive, so thats what I should try to mount.

Its easier to see these blocks of data if you look at dmesg, note whats at the end, then connect the USB device and look at dmesg again.

The numbers at the start of each line are seconds since boot. Thats a kernel option.

----------

## mark2

Excellent, NeddySeagoon!

The IOMEGA_HDD was sdb1 and the KINGSTON was sdc1. Using the command you specified, I am now able to browse the files on each usb drive. Now my question becomes: How would I set things up so that I could access any usb drive that I connect automatically without having to manually mount these drives?

 :Very Happy:  ~Mark

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mark2,

I don't use automounting at all, so I'm no help.

Your testing has confirmed that the low level stuff all works.

You probably want to start a new thread asking about automounting in your GUI of choice and explain that it all works manually.

----------

## mark2

Many thanks, I  will.  :Smile: 

----------

